# 5th edition and other future releases rumors



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Just came across the info on Bell of Lost Souls (gotta love those guys :wink;

The news

In addition a mate of mine might get some new info from another reliable source, so I may have so more news in a few days!

All in all I thing most of this is great, sure having to buy a new rulebook might be a waste of time, but that new startset should be might interesting. And the news of Dark Eldar finally getting some much deserved attention and a full new miniature line is ace! Now lets just hope that this does not mean that the Apocalypse armybook will need an update as well, paying twice for it would be insane.

And plastic Krieg and Valhallan troopers k: I'd start an IG army just for that alone and the news that the doctrines have a good chance of surviving is great as well. And judging from the (suprising) depth and complexity of the new Ork codex I think this is indeed quite possible....still a shame fior the Chaos boys, hopefully that daemon book thingy will make up for it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

A lot of its sounds good, though I do have a few worries.

The proposed changes to Skimmers will make too big of an impact. Not only will Falcons be affected, but also DE Raiders, and Tau vehicles as well. This change might totally imbalance these armies toward the negative.

Also, the FNP reduced to fail against AP1 weapons as was mentioned would be a very very bad thing if Necron Gauss weapons would have the adjusted Rending. That would mean that Necrons, at a lower price, have all of the benefits and none of the drawbacks of Plague Marines. Not a very good idea.

Still, I'm open minded and awaiting further info.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Necrons really need to be redone from the ground up anyway - unfortunately that doesn't seem likely to happen for awhile.

A unified Apocalypse style damage chart would be a good thing.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I like a lot of the rules so for. 

Except the Skimmer rule. That is TOO much. Skimmers are already easy enough to kill. 1 out of 3 chance to destroy it on a glancing chart if it move far enough, otherwise 1 out of 2 when they take penetrating hits. 

Plus making it that they only get the 'concealment' if they move the full 12"? That can easily force a player to move into a position right in front of the enemy because they are cornered or something. This would mean More Gun Fire at the skimmer that it may not even be able to get the glancing effect that it moved for in the first place.

If they do this the SM Land Speeder would be pointless for the amount of points they cost now. Armor 10 is Not a tough nut to crack.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

> Rending: A roll of a six to wound makes the shot AP1. A roll of a six to penetrate a vehicle causes an automatic glancing hit unless the total already exceeds the AV.


Man this will, if the case, be hallelujah!

The forced march idea also sounds interesting.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The rending rule is wierd i prefer it the way it is now.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

seriously, no one should complain about that skimmer rule, It's totally fair, because Tanks have a 1 in 3 chance of also being destroyed if they move 12 inches or more, and oh wait, that means they didn't get to fire their guns. and if you moved 6 inches to get into cover and are now concealed thats only a 50% chance to downgrade and you risk immobilizing or destroying your tank when you do, and lastly smokes also stop you from firing your guns.if skimmers aren't broken, then tanks are. Tanks are way too fragile compared to skimmers. 

a skimmer moving 12 inches now makes it more likely to get in a position to expose itself the lease, so being forced to move it 12 to get that benefit is better for the rare instances that it won't help, tanks usually have to completely expose themselves if they want to get a shot at a skimmer, because the skimmers can easily move themselves out of the tanks LOS


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that AV12 is designed to compensate for the 'always glancing' rule. If not for that, then all armies that do not have AV14 are at a distinct disadvantage. Eldar do not have anything worthy of the role of Main Battle Tank wouthout that rule. Quite simply, Eldar vehicles will stop selling if they have virtually no worth in-game.

You have stated the truth. Tanks (not skimmers) need the upgrade. When a Land Raider is a worse investment than any other tank in the game, there are problems. Land Raiders (like those in the Chaos 'Dex) need a fairly sharp decrease in points. Rhinos have received the same treatment in the newer' dexes. Skimmers, on the other hand, have actually increased slightly in points, and have been given newer gear, that while fits in wonderfully with the theme and abilitites of the skimmers, increases the cost substantially. GW is moving in the right direction already. But, if the rules rumors are true, then they have done what happens all too often. They may be targetting something that does not need to be fixed in order to bring it in line with the 'broken' rules.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Snagged this from Warseer:



> OK, I'm going to post these other rumours appeared on GW Tilea: the source is trustworthy.
> 
> 
> - First of all, WH40K V Edition will see the light before summer 2008 (yes you read it right), just after the Codexaemons.
> ...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Quoted for the lazy 



> UPDATE: And this tasty tidbit from the pretty much 100% accurate Brimstone from Warseer:
> 
> "Some of this is correct and some is a bit inaccurate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> Keep in mind that AV12 is designed to compensate for the 'always glancing' rule. If not for that, then all armies that do not have AV14 are at a distinct disadvantage. Eldar do not have anything worthy of the role of Main Battle Tank wouthout that rule. Quite simply, Eldar vehicles will stop selling if they have virtually no worth in-game.


armor value 12 does not make up for it, the proof is AV 13 tau skimmers. I feel the pain moreso than other armies because I play an army that is more assaulty than others (Black Templars) and having the only things in my army that can take a skimmer out be mounted on the back of a glass tank is pretty bad.
I almost exclusively play against tau and eldar, and It annoys the crap out of me that my AP1 weapons don't work nor can I smack them with a powerfist. against a skimmer Meltaguns are pretty much a joke with one in the squad. and when I go up against the Eldar I always feel like I am getting the short end of the stick. (Firedragons in waveserpant anyone) BT's lack of devsquads means that My heavyweapons suck. and compared to the eldar, the BT's suck in melee. 

sorry, this post has turned into an Eldar rant.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i heard about all this today, and basically, this is awesome.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

New IG plastics - my DH force is going to love this.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

am i the only one who likes the cadians best?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I love the Cadians - but my I'm planning on my making my DH force up of Inducted Guard from different regiments. So the more Regiments available (that actually look decent) the happier I am.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that all armies are not created equal. If you play Black Templars, then you have to accept the fact that very mobile vehicular armies are gonna give you fits. But then again, infantry armies, and those with fewer vehicles are gonna be puddy in your powerfists. Black Templars are supposed to have trouble with Skimmer armies, just like Skimmer armies are supposed to have trouble with shooty hordes like my IG. My IG have never lost to Eldar or Tau while under my command. I just pack way to many weapons capable of taking them down. It's the role I chose for the army, knowing that this is what the IG are most capable of doing. I don't complain when 2 LRC's hit my lines and 30 Templars scream their fury while attacking my lines. That is the big weakness of an immobile gunline army, and I accept it without complaint.

If the rumors hold true (and I do doubt that they all will), the Eldar will have virtually NO glaring strengths, and too many weaknesses to exploit, kinda like the current Dark Eldar. The proposed new rule would make Eldar vehicles basically 'move or shoot' heavy weapon platforms, and while this is 'OK' for Serpents, the Falcons and Prisms would be hit too hard, especially the Prisms. Tau vehicles could not even qualify for the 'glancing only on a 4+' rule, though they'd still go down in flames on a 5 or 6, rather than just a 6 like an imperial main battle tank with the same AV. At this point, where really, is the benefit of being a Skimmer?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I wouldn't take too much of this seriously. If this is really slated for late 2008, and I think that's a little early, then between now and then any number of things can and will change. The only thing I'd expect to see stick around for sure is the Rending rule fix, since that's a simple and effective change that solves an extant problem without creating others.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

it really will happen in september.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I really hope new IG plastics isn't just a rumor. I also hope that they come out with Plastic Cadian Roughriders. They really need them, even though if you play a true Cadian Armylist you don't have access to them.

I am really stoked for the Valhallans, it is going to save me time and money from having to convert Bretonnian Men-at-Arms into soldiers, plus, I have an entire bottle of Woodland Scenics Snow sitting around not being used. I was going to make Ice Warrior Kroot Mercenaries but the World of Men is much cooler.

Finally, I hope they make a Heavy Stubber Team available, they look way cooler than Heavy Bolter Teams.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ooooh rumours! I agree with Quiet Earth. I want more plastic IGs. I'd be very annoyed if they dropped the doctrines though. That would seriously suck!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Bit more to wet your whistle:



> Just a couple of things to add:
> 
> ~Marching rule:
> if your unit is like 12" away from an enemy or something you can run them like a fleet roll to get them in cover.
> ...


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice. Imperial Guard soon is good.

I guess I'll hold off on buying the Cadian Sentinels I need for a little while.


The plastic Valkyrie will be awesome though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh god yes but I'm trying not to get my hopes up - however when I see some evidence I'll be putting one on pre-order. Hoping and praying


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I think there are GW spies out there who are tapping into my mind and exploiting the fact I love IG


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

QuietEarth said:


> I think there are GW spies out there who are tapping into my mind and exploiting the fact I love IG


Makes sense. If GW can come up with their current pricing system and still make us buy their stuff, then they're bound to have mind-reading technology. :wink:


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

ah, thats good news. they all are in due of a facelift
looking forward to it!:victory:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I know I'm only a blueshirt, but i've heard a few things from some vet sarges and territory managers about the contents of the box...

SM get 2 tac squads, commander, 5 termies and a dread.

Orks get 30 orks, nobs and 3 dethkoptas

take with salt if you will.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

torealis said:


> I know I'm only a blueshirt, but i've heard a few things from some vet sarges and territory managers about the contents of the box...
> 
> SM get 2 tac squads, commander, 5 termies and a dread.
> 
> ...


That would be great but sounds a lil too awesome. I hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

think about how awesome skull pass is. then ask... why not?

moria will look dogshit by comparison.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well, as soon as that stuff comes out my chaos apoc army will be complete (i hope) so ill take advantage of the new krieg models and get a krieg IG army :biggrin: yay


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Some Armageddon Steel Legion plasctics wouldn't be too bad either. I would also like to have a Cadian Heavy Bolter Team that is prone like the Steel Legion one. I know it's something small but I think it would be cool.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out Forgeworld - they did some sorta scenic base kinda things for Cadian Heavy Weapon teams a while back. They might have what you want.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I did see some Cadian stuff but I don't feel like ordering from FW


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't like the sound of these rumors... new SM codex might meant i'll have to plan a new army and I've hardly started my current one. I hope they don't ruin skimmers as i have a tau army planned, and it doesn't look like they'll get a new codex for a while. On the other hand this could help me make my SM beter if their vehicles get cheaper, and it might make me think about a 'nid army which has currently been replaced by tau because I was worrying about painting them. Also it makes me feel good about not buying a full rulebook and useing the BFM one.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

they wont RUIN anything, they'll balance it.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

thomas2 said:


> I don't like the sound of these rumors... new SM codex might meant i'll have to plan a new army and I've hardly started my current one.


The SM codex is currently very good, a new one will only address minor things imo, like changes in the Chaos Codex for instance where SM will get Rhinos for 35 points and all vehicles will come with Searchlight and Smoke Launchers and possibly all Marines come with BP + Chainsword + Bolter + Frag & Krak grenades that sort of thing. And needing a 10 man troop squad to take a heavy weapon, and Predators being a lot cheaper but the sponson option more expensive to allow the option of dirt cheap (70+ points) Predators.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Now the new SM codex sounds a bit beter. Cheap rhinos (or beter razorbacks) means i could even make my army mechanised, which would be good. I do hope it will be balancing not ruining.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

have faith.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Some changes are obvious:

Most of the traits will be removed or rebalanced - you won't get advantages for free. I expect Furious Charge and Tank Hunters upgrades to be removed as per Codex: Dark Angels and Codex: Chaos Space Marines.

10 models for a heavy weapon - like CSM, DA, Eldar, etc.

Cheaper vehicles though and probably free grenades and bolt pistols, and of course combat squads.

It'll be a slight decrease in power level, but it'll make SM more interesting to play with and against.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Asmodai said:


> Most of the traits will be removed or rebalanced - you won't get advantages for free.


The custom Traits thing has always been a little silly. Selecting Drawbacks that had no effect on your desired army. How exactly is that a minor and/or major "Drawback"?



Asmodai said:


> It'll be a slight decrease in power level, but it'll make SM more interesting to play with and against.


Especially when taking into account the hopeful changing of rend.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now this is an interesting quote from someone who is usually in the know:



> And what if the most of the Rending rules stay exactly as they are with the only change to Rending being the size of the extra AP die roll?
> 
> So with this in mind, versus non-vehicle units Rending weapons will work exactly as they currently do. Therefore said genestealers will function virtually the same as they do now when fighting troops.
> 
> ...


Bit more:



> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by gorgon
> > Hmm...it almost sounds like models assaulting a vehicle will be able to pick the side they attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I rather liked the rules for Rending that you roll a D6 for AP and doesn't auto wound


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It almost works the same way though but cuts down on the number of possible rending hits it can get. It also tones down rending vs vehicles a bit and brings it a bit more in line with common sense I think. I have never understood how a genestealer that otherwise can't even scratch a Land Raider can suddenly destroy it easily thanks to this one claw. Didn't make sense. Of course, I think that the changes to the rule are due mainly to the Assault Cannon spamming armies out there as opposed to Tryanid creatures with it. Rending as it stands now on a gun is a tad much.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm. Sounds interesting. I'll be happy with the less effective on vehicles bit...especially against heavily armored ones. O-o

Sister Sin


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is a translation by one of the Warseer gents of rumours posted on an Italian forum. Dig it:



> I'll translate in the same order in which Smokedog reported the posts, as close to the original sense as possible:
> 
> 
> 1)
> ...


Bit more:



> Oh, and much of what has come from the Italian site sounds very close to what I heard as well (which would appear to bode well for the rest of what I have heard).
> Though I think that skimmers amy still be taken down if immobilized, as in the current rules - the rest I believe pertains mainly to ground vehicles and that they can only be destroyed from Glancing hits if all the weapons have been destroyed and the vehicle has been immobilized (similar to current rules).
> 
> 
> Venerable Dred


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I can totally dig the vehicle destruction rules. I still don't like the auto-glance on a roll of a six to penetrate, however, the AP1 seems fair to me. I just don't like the idea of a Genestealer walking up to the front of my Russ and shredding it.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

if they do the apocalypse style vehicle dmg chart vehicles will have much less to worry about from glancing, so a stealer shredding a russ will probably be less devastating then how the rules are currently


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

As long as the new guard plastics are the same quality as the cadians we'll be laughing, however if they look like the catachans.... hmm.
When combined with the forgeworld support of the guard the range could be awesome to behold.

Thoroughly looking forward to it, though i'll still be lovingly painting my cadians...

Toil toil...


----------

